# La Pavoni Lever & What Grinder ?



## AnnieB (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi everyone

I'm new here looking for inspiration. My partner turns 50 next month and I wanted to buy him a La Pavoni lever machine as he has loved every coffee he ever had from one at a friends place. He currently has an old kenwood grinder that he uses for all sorts of coffee but it is seriously on its last legs so if I can I'd like to get him a new grinder too.

He is a massive coffee drinker. Has a big pot of hand poured filter first thing and then a couple of rounds of espresso through the day, currently relying on an old battered stovetop pot (with a fallen off lid) for that.

I anticipate he will stick with the filter in the am but maybe swap out the stovetops for the lever pulled one.

So, ideally I'd be getting him a grinder that would work for both techniques. I've read some threads and tried to do some research but I am fairly lost so any and all help very much appreciated.

First up I need to know whether it's worth going for the La Pavoni PL professional over the Europiccola EN or EL? price difference is €150

Then I need help choosing a grinder that will fulfil both requirements.

(Then I may need a loan based on the prices I've seen so far😩🤣 )


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I think for the grinder.... A Niche Zero. It's easily adjustable for different brew methods, and it's single dose (I.e: whatever you put in, it will grind out), unlike hopper fed grinders. Alternatively, hand grinders can do the same, but you need to use your arm's muscles to turn the burrs.

For the La Pavoni.... they are extremely overpriced when new. But I understand it's for a special occasion. 

Personally, I think the Europiccola will be just fine. But if your partner is into pressure gauges and pressure adjustments, the Pro would be a better choice.

You'll need a few essentials too: a 51mm tamper, a dosing funnel, and a single hole steam tip. The stock 3 hole steam tip doesn't quite work.

And very important: those machines require little maintenance, but they do need to be looked after. Avery few months, you would disassemble the group and lubricate the piston. You should also use water low in minerals, to avoid having to descale the machine.

Hope this is useful.


----------



## AnnieB (Jun 17, 2020)

thank you that is very helpful. I had spotted the niche zero on another thread and it sounded good, but when I went to research where to buy one only came across an indiegogo page (from the niche website) so got a bit confused about whether they are a crowd funded piece of kit or already out on the market. I will take another look.

I'd be happy to buy a second hand La Pavoni if I could find one, that's what our friend has and he says its brilliant just does need maintenance. Any tips on where I might find one? I looked on ebay but they all seem to come from Germany or the US and seem pretty expensive for 2nd hand

thanks again


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

AnnieB said:


> thank you that is very helpful. I had spotted the niche zero on another thread and it sounded good, but when I went to research where to buy one only came across an indiegogo page (from the niche website) so got a bit confused about whether they are a crowd funded piece of kit or already out on the market. I will take another look.
> I'd be happy to buy a second hand La Pavoni if I could find one, that's what our friend has and he says its brilliant just does need maintenance. Any tips on where I might find one? I looked on ebay but they all seem to come from Germany or the US and seem pretty expensive for 2nd hand
> thanks again


Hi,

Niche Zero started on indiegogo, and they kept that as their market place. That's where you buy it from. There's no worries there.

As the Pavoni.... yeah. You need to find a good deal. The price is usually based on condition and model. You can get europiccola ones which need some love for £180-220, or those well looked after for £280-£350.

You can keep an eye on the for sale thread of this forum, a few pop up from time to time.


----------



## AnnieB (Jun 17, 2020)

thanks! ok, so I think the niche is my best bet - thank you for the reassurance on the indiegogo thing. I had no idea grinders are so expensive so budget may dictate an accompanying La Pavoni be second hand if possible. I will scour the for sale thread from now on and keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

@coffeechap on this forum often has good secondhand la Pavs through his hands.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Batian said:


> @coffeechap on this forum often has good secondhand la Pavs through his hands.


 You beat me to it! I sourced mine from CC and I'm really pleased with it! He may have a suitable grinder handy too 😁


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I meant to also say, welcome to the forum @AnnieB and what a fabulous gift idea for the birthday boy 😁


----------



## AnnieB (Jun 17, 2020)

thanks all - CC has already replied - I may be in luck ! 🙂

MildredM that is a beautiful setup you have there 😍


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I have the Niche and Pavoni and they're a great combo. Definitely worth buying the Pavoni secondhand. Your partner will be very happy.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

AnnieB said:


> MildredM that is a beautiful setup you have there


That's only 1/5 of it....


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

Also got a La Pavoni from@coffeechap around a month ago. Highly recommended! It's so much fun pulling shots on this thing.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Can't fault the Niche/La Pavoni combo. Takes up very little room as well


----------

